#ubuntu-youth 2013-01-29
<epikvision> Good evening everyone.
<epikvision> Anyone attending Ubuntu Developer Week?
<UnderControl> Epikvision Sadly not this time.
<epikvision> :( why not?
<epikvision> Have you done it before though?
<UnderControl> I've done a session last year for it.
<philipballew> epikvision, i'll be watching a few sessions tomorrow
<epikvision> So will I actually.
<epikvision> UnderControl, did you learn enough to contribute to development?
<epikvision> philipballew, all the sessions seem worth the time.
<philipballew> Totally worth it
<UnderControl> Epikvision I'm not really the 'developer' to be honest, wouldn't mind to be one though.
<epikvision> mhm, I'm not either, but i'm itching to learn the trade.
<philipballew> epikvision, your gonna do awesome on that speech btw
<epikvision> hey hey, it's too early to make assumptions. :S
<epikvision> philipballew, did ubuntuyouth have any events lately?
<philipballew> none currently. but if you want to help me we can do some
<epikvision> sure, sounds like fun.  This group needs a little kick.
 * UnderControl kicks #ubuntu-youth
<epikvision> lol
 * epikvision kicks #ubuntu-youth a little further
<UnderControl> Uhh, I think I made it mad?
<philipballew> lets talk about what we can do st scale.
 * epikvision wipes sweat off brow
<epikvision> I haven't thought of it yet.  Right now, I'm setting up irssi and screen for tomorrow.
 * UnderControl orders Epikvision to use WeeChat and tmux
<epikvision> I would...
<UnderControl> :P
<epikvision> but the retro feeling of irssi feels sooo good.
<UnderControl> WeeChat is currently my favourite IRC client.
<JoseeAntonioR> epikvision: I will be attending and helping with a couple (which are on air)
<epikvision> JoseeAntonioR: you mean the hangout sessions?
<JoseeAntonioR> yes, I need to host those
<philipballew> epikvision, If you want you can join a google hangout with me UnderControl and JoseeAntonioR and well watch you speak
<epikvision> philipballew: are you talking about my speech?
<philipballew> yes epikvision
<UnderControl> Philipballew I can't join hangouts currently :(
<JoseeAntonioR> UnderControl: yes, you can
<JoseeAntonioR> use the g+ app for your phone
<UnderControl> Joseeantonior G+ freezes on my iPad
<UnderControl> :P
<epikvision> within this week. Unfortunately, now's not the time.
<JoseeAntonioR> blargh
<epikvision> UnderControl: that's sad. :P
<JoseeAntonioR> last time I wanted to do a hangout with someone from my iTouch I had 2% battery
<JoseeAntonioR> philipballew: ^
<UnderControl> Lol
<JoseeAntonioR> epikvision: will you be attending the hangouts?
<epikvision> yes, anything I have to set up, Jose?
<JoseeAntonioR> epikvision: just make sure you can play youtube videos
<epikvision> everyone: how do you guys remain on irc without ever leaving?
<JoseeAntonioR> epikvision: I use ZNC
<epikvision> znc? what's that?
<JoseeAntonioR> and IRC bouncer
<JoseeAntonioR> check znc.in
<epikvision> ok, i'm getting it from software centre
<JoseeAntonioR> epikvision: won't work
<epikvision> so, from tarball?
<JoseeAntonioR> epikvision: it needs to be up 24/7 for you to remain online 24/7
<JoseeAntonioR> check trekweb.org, I can process it now if you request it
<epikvision> get me started bro, thanks.
<JoseeAntonioR> epikvision: getting the ticket ready?
<epikvision> What subject and message?
<epikvision> I'm filing for a new ticket.
<JoseeAntonioR> read trekweb.org/znc/requesting to get more info
<epikvision> do you know what subject is appropriate?
<JoseeAntonioR> a random one's fine
<epikvision> I'm not getting any znc into my local drive. Is that right?
<JoseeAntonioR> yes
<epikvision> Just trekweb doing its job for us
<epikvision> sweet
<epikvision> I submitted the ticket
<JoseeAntonioR> done
<epikvision> woah, so now what happens?
<JoseeAntonioR> instructions on the email
<JoseeAntonioR> check that
<JoseeAntonioR> thinkndev: /msg nickserv release epikvision PASSWORD, /nick epikvision
<PaoloRotolo>     /SET irc_conf_mode 1
<SergioMeneses> philipballew, can we talk here?
<philipballew> perfect
<SergioMeneses> ok philipballew Im confusing, we had done a lot of documentation in the documents day
<SergioMeneses> do you remember it?
<philipballew> SergioMeneses, i remember, lets have a hangout this week to go over it
<SergioMeneses> philipballew, maybe we can need some device from Daniel or Jono, what do you think?
<philipballew> ask them tomorrow I would
<SergioMeneses> philipballew, perfect... I saw daniel today morning but I forget it
<SergioMeneses> Im very busy with the laptop-testing now
<philipballew> I see him at like 1 am before I go to sleep
#ubuntu-youth 2014-01-29
<Atomix26> Yo
<Atomix26> hey?
<benonsoftware> Hiya Atomix26
